# Is your dog(s) allowed on the couch?



## Ellie (Jun 26, 2009)

Just curious... is your dog allowed on the couch and/or bed? 

Our couches and bed are strictly off limits. I don't want them getting all hairy


----------



## dianefbarfield (Apr 12, 2010)

*Well it started out that way.....but*

Before we got Lizzie I made an absolute "no dog on the couch" rule. That lasted about ten minutes. We had an extra chair in our den that we covered with a blanket and she would jump in that every time she was tired or we told her "away" because we were eating or just didn't want to play. So then....how could I confuse her by scolding her if she jumped on another chair? BUT the bed is strictly forbidden. From the age of 6 weeks she slept in a basket and then in a dog bed by my side of our bed where I could reach down and touch her. She still sleeps there.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Not allowed on couch, chair or my bed, he is however allowed on my ex's bed :tongue:


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

My house is way too small not to allow them on the furniture. I have hairy dogs so why should my furniture be any different?


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Nope. Front paws are ok when giving loves, but on the couch, no. Bed, never.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Not allowed on the furniture. I really don't think he'd be happy on the furniture anyway. He likes to streach out on the cool floor. However, when hubby is home, he lets him up on the bed for a quick hug before he is kenneled at night. 

Our little dog is allowed up on the furniture. But Hondo really doesn't mind it. He can still reach her/me from sitting on the floor. Hondo isn't a big - gotta be touching you- type dog. He wants to see you - but he doesn't have to touch you. He'll follow me from room to room, unless I'm working in my bedroom, then he'll be in the master bath sleeping in the shower.


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Jolene sleeps on her sofa. That was MY sofa. It has blankets over it. She will not come into any of my bedrooms. When I had the upset that made me drink Immodium so I wouldn't go to the Commodium, after the output finished, I felt SO bad I wanted her beside my bed, so I had to put her on the leash and bring her into the bedroom, and she slept right beside me on the floor right next to the bed. 

Powell


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes, she's allowed on the couch and the bed. She only gets on my bed if I tell her to though, and I don't very often so it's not common. 
Now that I got her a new bed she hasn't been getting up on the couch as often though.


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

No furtnitures allowed i also like it that way because if we go to someone's house who happens to be a neat freak i don't have to worry about the dogs jumping on someone else's furniture. They're not allowed on beds either. They're content being on the floor and have nice doggy beds of their own


----------



## Ellie (Jun 26, 2009)

Josiebear said:


> No furtnitures allowed i also like it that way because if we go to someone's house who happens to be a neat freak i don't have to worry about the dogs jumping on someone else's furniture.


That's a good point, ellie has learned that she's not allowed on the couch so whenever i go to my parents, she doesn't get on the couch even though their dogs are allowed up. 
But then one of my friends allows her up on his couch, so that is kinda confusing to her...


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes, mine are allowed on the furniture. Couch, chairs, beds... pretty much anywhere they feel like lying down. 

There are nights when I wonder why I let them on the bed, though. I start questioning the wisdom of that decision when Gunner's sprawled smack-dab in the middle of the bed and I have so little room that I'm practically falling out of it and can't move or turn over.
Or when Riley decides that he wants to cuddle at 3:30 in the morning and wants to lay ON me. 
That's when I start thinking that it might not have been such a great idea. :crazy:


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly Moo is not allowed on any furniture, my previous dogs (big) used to sleep on my bed.....4 in the bed and the little one(me) said "roll over, roll over"!!!! Never any room for me so started Molly off as a 'not allowed on furniture dog' LOL  Also it means the cats can sleep on the couch etc without her bothering them...too much anyway


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dogs are allowed, and will get off when I tell them to. I fostered a dog and it was hard to NOT let him up because he saw the other two doing it, but I had to be firm with that rule. I do have a couple pics of him on the couch, he was caught in the act. He was not allowed on the beds, and never got on them.
Karlo never gets up on the couch, except to give me hugs, then jumps right off!
Onyx has her special spot in the L, she is there right now. I use blankets and rotate/wash them often.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Our dogs are allowed on the furniture and 3 sleep in bed with us and everyone else has a bed to sleep in. Sometimes we have to let them take turns on the couch so everyone gets a turn lol.


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

The Poms are. Carly is not.


----------



## lola2010 (Apr 18, 2010)

i dont allow mine on beds or furniture they do get on them at nght when noone is up..they r little sneaks


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

My dogs are allowed on the furniture. I figure they are part of the family too. I don't have too many house guests as we don't really like people.:laugh: The shih tzu's sleep with us. The new puppy will be on the floor beside the bed. It's crowded enough with me, DH and 2 shih tzu's in the bed....I can't imagine a full size GSD.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Mine are allowed and will leave if I tell them to. 

Yukon sleeps in the bed with us. Usually on the end of the bed and Indra snuggles up with me. Zenzy is not a bed or couch dog. It is very rare to find her on the couch at all and Yukon only goes on there if I am on there.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

When they were little pups, they were allowed on the furniture. Then they grew. So I then trained them that they could go on the couch only if I said they could which is not very often. Sometimes they sneak though and I just tell them "off" and they get down. Chevy still tries to crawl in my lap so he's half on me, half on the floor, lol


----------



## Kamahi (Feb 27, 2010)

All the older dogs are allowed on the bed/couch, as long as they're not dirty!  Tosca isn't allowed on the bed/couch yet, because she's only a puppy and I don't want any accidents on them.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Heheh.

I used to be strictly a no furniture mom. Then. Well, I got sick once. And I reeeally wanted to cuddle. And liked it!!!

So, now Elsa is alllowed on the couch and bed sometimes when we tell her it's ok.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, I bought the leather couch already fatigued because I knew the dogs not allowed rule wouldn't last.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

this is my first dog ever allowed on the bed...no other furniture tho....and on "his" side when the blanket is down....he is only allowed up if he behaves, otherwise he gets told off and he sulks until told it's alright again.....he's almost never up there if I'm not anyway.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

They are allowd on the furniture. Isa for some reason doesn't like the couch too much but she will lay on the chair. I love snuggling them at night time. Akbar is a weirdo, he doesn't like any furniture unless I tell him to get on it, lol.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd is allowed on all furniture. I like it when he lays with me on the couch or cuddles me in bed! When I tell him off he usually gets off. I haven't had any problems with him going on other people's furniture when visiting friends/family.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There is really nothing in my house so valuable to me that I would be heartbroken if my dog soiled or ruined it. I let them on the couch and bed because I want them there. I do not mind a little hair. If they are wet or muddy I crate them in the sun room until they are dry. If they are in heat, I use a diaper. I do not give them the run of the house, because there is always the chance that they could chew an electric wire, or something equally dangerous. For this reason, they are kenneled when I am not there to supervise, normally. Babsy has the run of my bed, bath, and hall. Jenna has her half of the sun room, and Joy has an x-pen in the sun room and the patio


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

selzer said:


> There is really nothing in my house so valuable to me that I would be heartbroken if my dog soiled or ruined it. I let them on the couch and bed because I want them there. I do not mind a little hair.


I heartily agree! Wolfie is allowed on all furniture. But according to DH, Wolfie apparently always plants his hairy butt right on DH's pillow when he gets on our bed and DH thinks it's an act of defiance :laugh: We bought Wolfie a bed of his own thinking he'll use it. Well, it is being used alright, for his jollies :blush:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Babsy does that too, I sometime have to push her over to lie longwise in the bed instead of across all the pillows.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Sierra and I have sort of a don't ask don't tell policy. She never gets
up on the fabric covered couch. She "never" gets up on the leather
one, unless it's at night after I've gone to bed. Funny thing is
though, when I get up and go to the kitchen in the middle of the night,
I see her on the couch and she sees me, but she doesn't scramble
to jump down!! She just looks back at me. It's really cute, smart
little dickens figured out she gets a pass!

:wub:


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Josiebear said:


> No furtnitures allowed i also like it that way because if we go to someone's house who happens to be a neat freak i don't have to worry about the dogs jumping on someone else's furniture.


Bianca never tries to get on the furniture when we are at someone else's house. She only gets up if invited.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Mine do, but I just tell them no, that's not your couch. They seem to accept that.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine are allowed on the sofa, they are leather and do not get hairy.

They also hop off if I say, and will stay off well if I say.

They are allowed on the bed, but only one sleeps on the foot of the bed, and she asks before she jumps up.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Before Stark came home I said = no way!

I am OCD about my home and do not like hair on my things - especially my bed. Well, as I type I have Stark laying on my side of the bed next to me, head on pillow drooling away with Dexter laying on my legs and Tobbie sitting on my knees staring at me.

Beau however was raised not to go on furniture and still doesn't - at my parents house. My house, she knows I allow it and she gets to sleep in my bed with me and the gang. How we manage on a twin bed, I'll never know.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Not sure if this is on topic, but Babsy lies across the pillows on the top of the bed. 

Jenna jumps on and off and on and off and on and off until I get fed up and let her out. 

Milla (when she is not devouring slippers) leaps and lands with all 51 pounds on top of me!!!! 

Rush is pretty good, he sleeps longwise. 

Ninja curls up in a ball under my elbow. 

Heidi starts off in the bed, and then goes to the dog bed next to my bed. 

Joy jumps on and off like her mother, but also keeps bringing me a slobbery something to throw.

Whitney and Tori are both very good in my room, but neither stay in the bed very long, they prefer the floor.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Our first GSD (and he was our first dog together as a couple) was allowed on the couch. And in the mornings, after we hit the snooze button, he would jump up on the bed with us. But I really didn't care for the dog hair all over the furniture and he hogged most of the bed. So after that, no more dogs allowed on the furniture or in the bed.

Our Akita and our mixed breed Tora never showed an inclination to get on the furniture anyway, so they were fine with the rule. But the two GSDs since that first one have both always wanted to get on the couch and in the bed with us. We're adamant about not getting in our bed, but make brief exceptions occasionally to allow for extra hugs and kisses when we're on the couch, then they have to get off.

I used to catch Max sleeping on the couch after we had all gone to bed, but lately when I get up in the middle of the night, he's usually on a dog bed somewhere or curled up in one of his favorite corners.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

no

no bed, couch, chair, lap ect

But they do have their own personal futon and several dogs beds around the house so I don't feel sorry for them  Allie would like to hang out on top of us, but Kelso wouldn't even care for it..heheh. 

Meeka was the same way, she was the only dog for some time so we let her basically do whatever and it was always as close as she could be next to us...but she always chose... on the floor next to the bed or couch

Better for monitoring our activities I guess... these GSD stalkers!


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

I feel abnormal here lol. No I do not allow any of my dogs on the couch, bed, chair, etc...They dont seem to mind since I never allowed it. They do have their own orthopedic dog bed so if they need something comfy they have that...If they bought me new furniture each year then maybe I'd reconsider


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

NOPE!!! not allowed!! 
They have lots of great beds and blankets on the floors.


----------



## KITTIEG (Feb 28, 2010)

SHE'S THE COUCH QUEEN:wub:, BUT SHE'S NOT ALLOWED ON THE BED, SHE HAS 2 OF HER OWN.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I learned from some aggression problems I was having with Heidi that I posted about before that it is a bad thing for her to be on the furniture with us. So, if humans want to sit down, Heidi gets down. Haven't had anymore problems since making that rule. I don't have any problem, in principle, with her being on the furniture. She sometimes sleeps in our bed with us, but I have to lift her up because of her HD. However, I actually sleep a lot better if the dogs are not on the bed; just not enough room.


----------



## Rat A Tat (Apr 20, 2010)

Eva is allowed on the couch/bed only when we give her permission to come up. She doesn't really try to come up otherwise except sometimes she will get riled up when playing and she'll be running around the room then randomly jump on the couch. We tell her off and she gets down without much fuss.

Sometimes when we're sitting on the couch she will come up to us and look longingly at the couch which makes it clear that she would like to come up, but she doesn't try to force it.

We have this sort of plastic sheet that a family member gave us which we have her lay on when she's on the couch to avoid any accidents and puppy smell.

As for the bed, she slept in bed with us for the first couple weeks to help form our bond as well as keep her mind off of the stress of a new household. Our current bed is a twin which didn't leave much room with two people, a dog and a cat. We're pretty sure Eva fell off while sleeping a couple of times (she liked to sleep near our feet right by the edge) and that's when she started sleeping in her bed and blanket on the floor next to us.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yup, allowed on couches and bed. We have blankets and comforters that we use to cover the couches to help protect the furniture from the drool, hair, dirt, etc... Those couch covers and the comforter on our bed get washed *a lot*, but that's worth it. We both just love cuddling the dogs too much to keep them off the furniture.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, they are allowed on the couch b/c the move when I say move. I have a cover I use on my couch to keep it protected. I removed it when people come over. 

They are allowed on the bed but Coke is the only one that goes on. Kenya prefers her dog bed and Nikon voluntarily sleeps in a crate (with a dog bed). If DH is gone I call Nikon up on the bed but he gets off after a while.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Of Course. "Annie" is 12 years old. She can do anything she wants.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a hard one for me. I HATE the hairy bed and couch but I love that my GSD sleeps with me and takes naps with me on the couch. I know she probably shouldn't but up there but.... I like it.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

All furniture was purchased with dogs in mind! Of course, he is only allowed on the bed when invited. Phoenix will start there, but eventually gets off and goes to his own bed.

Funny thing is....Phoenix will rarely get on the couch with me and won't always jump on the bed when invited, preferring his own beds. However, every day I come home from work...there is hair on the end of the couch closest to the picture window and a suspicious dent in the middle of the bed. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

They are allowed on the bed and the couch, but only when invited. Now that Bison knows the rules of when he is allowed and when he isn't we stopped making him wait for an invitation. Moose rarely ever goes in the bedroom.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

yup...she's snoozing next to me right now.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

At first, when we first got her, no, because DH said he didn't want "a dog" on the couch. Now that he's in love with her she is on the couch, bed and anywhere else us humans go! And Mr. "It's your dog, your going to take care of it!" now brings her big bags of goodies every weekend (*I* never get anything ) when he comes home and gets mad at me when I don't let her do certain things! MEN! LOL!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yes, couch and bed.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

*Dog on the couch?*

My girl gets up on the couch with us, and without us. Ditto for the recliner (which, yes, she can force open and stretch out on). Not the bed, though: at night she is either on the rug beside my husband's side of the bed, or under any open window for a cool breeze.


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

My dog is allowed whever she wants.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Not sure if I already commented on this... But...

Cullen is nota llowed on the couch, kid's bed, etc... but my bed.. he is allowed up while I read of my hubby and I watch our night news and such, but when the light goes off, he sleeps next to the bed


----------



## Clay (Apr 2, 2010)

Furniture is off limits.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

No couch, no bed. We don't want them on the couch because one, they're hogs, and two, we sit and eat dinner on the couch while we watch a movie, and don't need them in our faces, haha. We also want them to have manners when at someone else's house. Our bed is way too high anyway, but the cat hair on the sheets is more than enough. Besides, the dogs would just be too big to get comfy with all of them and us! We've never used a crate, so their dog beds are on the floor beside our bed.


----------



## gunrunner (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a no inside rule but Max is sooo good inside he sleeps on a sheepskin rug by my bed and yes he now manages to get on my leather couch with blanket of course . But he knows he has his duvet so i think all is good .
Bed never - thats mine ..


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Dharma is allowed on both although she doesn't like to get up on my bed for long periods. I have a down comforter with a faux fur duvet and it is way to hot for her. She prefers the cool tile in my bathroom.


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

I wasn't planning on letting mine on the couch and they seem to be more comfortable on the floor especially if I dump a pile of clean clothes on the floor to fold lol.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Geez I must be the meanest dog mother on this site- not allowed on the furniture, in fact, not even on any carpet! We do have a very large area of tiled floor which is really cool and inviting right now. We have a sunken living room with a wide tiled walkway around it so when we're on the sofa or chairs we're pretty much eye level with Stosh when he's on the tile walkway. He does enjoy 'accidentally' dropping toys down on top of me. 

My husband's allergic to cats so we don't have any of them...that and because he says cats always put their butts where people put their heads!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Max is allowed on one couch... the crapy one down in the basement.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes but only with permission.


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

None of my boys are allowed on the sofa's 1) because they are leather and 2) there is more of them than us!! we would all end up on the floor but they do have there own "chair's" to sit or sleep on at night they all go to their own beds.


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

Mine can be on the couch or the bed, however at night they usually opt for sleeping on their doggie beds (plus many pillows) right next to our bed. During the day male likes to stretch out on the cool wood floor (where he can look out at door -- always on guard, you know -- although he has been known to get up on our bed under the ceiling fan!) My female is definitely a couch or chair girl!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

The Hooligans are allowed on all the furniture EXCEPT if I tell them to get down (like when they're wet and dirty).

The only exception: they're not allowed on the bed when I'm sleeping. I have enough trouble sleeping without having them jumping on and off the bed.


----------



## BadLieutenant (May 9, 2010)

Our First dog that we do not let on the furniture or bed. One of the best decisions we have made so far.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, Carly is allowed on the couches. I'm kind of amazed that my "other half" lets her up there, but I've never cared. 

My Doberman always was on the furniture and it was never a problem. She always got off the furniture if I told her, and we are training Carly to do the same.


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

Nope, none of my cats, dogs, birds etc.... are allowed on any furniture but their own (dog bed, cat condo etc...) So far it's going great! They don't even try it....


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes, Panzer is allowed on the couch and the bed. He takes naps in the bed (like in the picture with his fox), but he is crate trained for nighttime, when we're at work or when he needs a time out.

He'll be 15 weeks on Tuesday & he's plenty big enough to jump on the couch or bed, but hasn't figured out how to do that yet! He puts his front half up, but we have to pick the rest of his big self up. He jumps high, but not forward. Oh, my aching back! Any advice on teaching your pup how to jump on the bed???


----------



## Catori (Jul 5, 2010)

Lucky isn't allowed on the couch(s) because they're all leather (when we had our old couch/futon she was allowed with permission), however she was allowed on my bed and my brother's with permission and always got off when asked. She has never been a big cuddler so it was never that much of an issue, she seemed just as happy at our feet.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, because it's so rare that he goes on the furniture anyway. He doesn't like sitting next to people and won't bother someone already on the couch so that's not a problem. If you try to sit next to him he'll get off.

He's not allowed on the bed, even though he doesn't like going on it anyway because it's too crowded. I hate waking up with dog fur in my mouth or in my eyes.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes, but only when allowed.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

clearly allowed on the couch. Bed is off limits though. I need some sancturary from dog hair lol


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Nope ... the family who had DJ before I got him, allowed him both on the couch and in bed. It took a couple of days, but I finally got him outta the notion to even try to get up on the furniture. But if letting your animals up on the furniture is your style, then more power to ya


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

NO!


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

We do "family hugs" on the bed, the cat even gets in on the action. When my husband gets home from work he can tell someone was sleeping in the bed, most likely Apache, the black dog and Im sure he was sleeping on it all day. Front paws on the couch for hugs are ok, they never try to get on the couch. The baby on the other hand just recently learned to jump up on both the bed & the couch. She thinks she's funny when she jumps on the couch she slides into an upside down position and looks at you with those little black eyes as if to say look at me Im sooo cute. We gently remove her and say "no". When she jumps on the bed and just lays calmly I snuggle with her. Absolutely no rough play on the bed.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

Riley is allowed on the bed anytime he wants but the couches no since they are leather and he will ruin them with his nails. He has dog beds downstairs though.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

No couch or bed, however, my daughter has a very low platform bed and she allows both dogs on her bed. The dogs know the difference. I can't imagine the hair issue. As it is, vacuuming the carpet results in a filling the canister two to three times per room!


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

No dogs on couches or other furniture.

They are allowed on my bed, Sobacca sleeps in my bed at night and usually during the day when I'm not home. But at night he must wait until he's invited into bed. And he somehow understands not to get on other people's beds, because I've been at my boyfriends and we don't allow the dogs on the bed at all there and Sobacca has no problems sleeping on the floor next to bed.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

They are not allowed on the leather couches, but they are allowed on the "doggie" couch.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Yes, I dont have a problem with them on the couch or chair or beds. So long as they get down when I tell them to, its all good. I like having them up with me.

The only place they arent allowed up is at the dinning room table..but im sure they would if they could.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I suck because both of mine are allowed on our couches, chairs, and beds. However, they have to be told "up" and get down when we say down- it's just not an issue. I vacuum everyday and change our sheets once a week so I don't really notice all the hair. I enjoy my cuddle time with them, they make great company while watching movies, and their both awesome at spooning


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

We allow Mac on the furniture inside and outside. He looks so cute chilling on the lawn chair. I feel like offering him a margarita


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Molly and Tanner are allowed on the couches and beds.














































And Tanner decided to claim the lounge chair outside "his lounge chair":


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Jessie W- Totally cool pics


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Mac's Mom said:


> Jessie W- Totally cool pics


Thanks.


----------



## Fuse (Feb 25, 2010)

No furniture for Zoey.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I like to sit and sleep with my dogs. They are allowed on my couch, recliner, and bed. No problems. I do not have to let them they can. 

THE COFFEE TABLE IS STRICTLY OFF LIMITS THOUGH!!!! Milla??? Do you hear that??? Get your boney baloney butt off of there!!!! 

If I had a dog that was confused about who was running the show over here, then maybe it would be a different story.


----------



## DangerousBeauty (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a king size water bed so I have to be careful about Baron Jumping up there. He did try a few times. 

As far as the couch goes....if he wouldn't insist on sitting on my lap I might actually allow him on the couch. But he has to be partially or all on top of me so I don't let him up anymore.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

No furniture for Ryker!


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

yes my mia is allowed on our bed and one of the sofas which is now covered with a blanket:blush:. she won't go on any other sofas etc. even on the bed she has to be bribed to come! treats and all.she is so smart(gsds are, no big news there) she waits there reluctantly till she thinks we are asleep and then she jumps off and goes to her bed! atleast she humors us for a while. are we sad or wat? and speaking of hairy, ofcus theres hair but not too much, don't know why, a lot of gsd owners seem to have a 'hairy' problem but ours is not that bad!


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

I brush LittleGuy often and since I live by myself there aren't others around to be upset that there is some hair on the furniture. So, he sleeps wherever it pleases him, on any bed or sofa. However, he often prefers the hardwood floor or on the carpet in front of my bed at night.


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

No. Neither of them unless invited.


----------



## caoimhesmom (Jul 31, 2010)

yes, but only when she is invited.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

My three aren't allowed on the furniture or beds. Dodger is allowed on the bed, but only when he's invited and I have a twin so it's a little squished with me and a 90 lb GSD in the bed so he's not on it very often. But as soon as I get a full bed he'll be allowed on the bed more often, but only when he's invited. Molly and Chopper weren't allowed on the furniture when they lived with my grandparents so I couldn't even get them on the furniture even if I wanted them too.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

well we started off with not allowed on the couch but what has happened over the weekend is I am laying on the couch and Raven will walk up and first put her head right on my chest and put her ears back and give those sooo sad oh my god I cannot believe you are not including me in this naptime eyes.
Most of the time she lays on the floor right below me when I nap on the couch but this past weekend she climbed in slow motion right on top of me and with her head facing me, layed her head on my chest and we both took a long nap.
I wish someone had a camera...lol


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

Mine are not allowed on the couch either...My kids on the other hand, they probaly let them up there when we are at work...I agree though when my sis brings her dog winnie over...OMG this is an all white dog that she does not brush, i have to thoroughly vacuum my couch afterwards...I mean i am not a neat freak or anything but for a smooth coated dog geez she sheds like crazy


----------



## shawnmccarthy87 (Jun 1, 2010)

My dog is allowed on the bed -- but she never has even tried to get on the couch


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes......however, Maggie is only allowed on one.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

yes and the bed also...


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

All are allowed on the couch, but they get down when they're told.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

my bed is there bed, even my lab is their seat, shilo jumps up in my lap (only when invited) and sits with all four paws  shilo sleeps at my feet and chucho snuggles close  they keep me warm, they can only get on when i say so tho


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Ellie said:


> Just curious... is your dog allowed on the couch and/or bed?













*Yes *


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

Normally no, simply because there isn't enough room for everybody. But during thundrstorms he's allowed up. I think he think's a floods coming and he has to get to higher ground.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Miikkasmom: When I saw the photo, I blurted out, "OMG! I don't remember putting this on my Facebook page. How did this person get ahold of a photo of my LittleGuy taking one of his naps!" :wild: 

His sofa (it happens to be in my house, but it's "his") is the same color, but just a different shape. But that is his same pillow that he likes for naps. And color wise, he is the same as your Miikka, which means he is just too good looking for words.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

CaliBoy said:


> Miikkasmom: When I saw the photo, I blurted out, "OMG! I don't remember putting this on my Facebook page. How did this person get ahold of a photo of my LittleGuy taking one of his naps!" :wild:
> 
> His sofa (it happens to be in my house, but it's "his") is the same color, but just a different shape. But that is his same pillow that he likes for naps. And color wise, he is the same as your Miikka, which means he is just too good looking for words.


That's funny, Cali!


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

My dogs have always been allowed on the couch/bed. The rule is only when a human doesn't want to use it. If a human comes along and wants it the dog moves (quickly).

Dog hair happens. When Lucky was alive we always had her hair floating around, getting everywhere. Even in the food. She certainly wasn't allowed in that but it got there anyway. Keeping her off the couch/bed wouldn't have kept it hair free.


----------



## gsd_lover (Aug 22, 2010)

OMG No! No dogs on the beds or the couch allowed - too much hair and it's hard to maintain order with 3 little humans at the same time! (6 yr old and 4 yr old twins)


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

No dogs allowed on people furniture in my house. The cats can go anywhere they want, which apparently includes kitchen counters, and boy I am not happy about that one!

The dogs have three big cushy beds they can lay on in the living area. One bed is so comfy, one of us usually ends up laying out on it with a dog after dinner.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I had initially answered no in this thread however....since Molly has been unwell she has taken to sleeping on the spare couch (only when my husband isn't around!) and I'm such a softy I let her!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

mjbgsd said:


> They are allowd on the furniture. Isa for some reason doesn't like the couch too much but she will lay on the chair. I love snuggling them at night time. Akbar is a weirdo, he doesn't like any furniture unless I tell him to get on it, lol.


Update from this. We got a pleather couch and no longer allow the dogs on the couch. Don't want it to get ruined and full of holes from their nails. But they are still allowed on my bed for night time. 
Hair does not bug me though as it happens even when they aren't on, lol. Just don't want the nails to poke holes in it.


----------



## Overhill (Jul 5, 2010)

My hubby is quite anal about the leather sofas, so no, Thor isn't allowed up on them, or our Kingsize bed. I follow the rules for a quiet life, but if hubby isn't home Thor gets to lie on the bed with me and we watch TV.


----------



## logan4 (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, ours is--he actually has a favorite chair (his "throne").

We've kinda spoiled him, lol.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Yes, Panzer is allowed on the couch and the bed. He takes naps in the bed (like in the picture with his fox), but he is crate trained for nighttime, when we're at work or when he needs a time out.
> 
> He'll be 15 weeks on Tuesday & he's plenty big enough to jump on the couch or bed, but hasn't figured out how to do that yet! He puts his front half up, but we have to pick the rest of his big self up. He jumps high, but not forward. Oh, my aching back! Any advice on teaching your pup how to jump on the bed???


 

LOL I have the same problem with Shasta. She will bounce around and jump like a mad puppy but come time to try and get on the couch to play with Shelby, she cant figure out how to get her back end up there.


My animals are allowed on the furniture but get down when told to. Riley has never been big on being on the furniture cuz he's just a weirdo but all out other pets are like "SOFT!!!! YAY!!!!" i figure the dog hair thats all over the place anyway no matter how many times a dayi vaccuum is gonna find its way onto the furniture when we turn the fans on so no point. But we also dont have leather furniture....


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

FuryanGoddess said:


> Nope. Front paws are ok when giving loves, but on the couch, no. Bed, never.


 What she said !!!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Does she look comfy to you


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Furniture is for people. Dogs have been satisfied with the floor/ground for 10 of thousands of years.


----------



## Harleys Momma (Jun 7, 2010)

MY (ok hubbys too) bed is allowed but only when we give permission, no help your self stuff over here and the couches are off limits all together. Im sure when my son is older he will want Harley sleeping with him but for now his bed is off limits as well. I dont want the couches having dog hair or smelling (even though Harley isnt to stinky since I have to wash him so often with his grass allergy) because guests sit there as well as us but our bed is a 'sit at your own risk' spot. Though hes only allowed on the top, not between the sheets.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Smokey is allowed on the couch and any chairs he wanys, but no bed. He has 2 beds of his own and like 3 different chairs to lay in.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

My dogs _were_ allowed on the couch until I just replaced it. Nadia had chewed a hole about the size of a half dollar on the arm of the old couch, she was always getting it muddy, and the pair of them broke the zipper to a cushion cover and have since proceeded to destuff the cushion. I got rid of it last weekend and got a cool little couch from CraigsList( Love CL! better than a thrift store!) The new couch is more contemporary and has no arms and the seat is a bench seat that lifts up and folds out to a bed. I also replaced the overstuffed recliner with a slider rocker w/slider ottoman-again from CL  Once in awhile, if I have worked late & go to bed early they get to jump up on the bed for a short snuggle but not for too long. Both are LC's and I hate to inhale long dog hair!

Oddly enough, they have been very easy to break from the habit of getting on the couch!


----------



## BernBaby (Jul 27, 2010)

Several years ago, my wife got her first dog. It was sort of a surprise to me, as she had gone to grocery and came back with a puppy. No food, just a dog.

So I said, okay, cool, we have a dog now. My family always had dogs as I was growing up, so I tried to let her in on some of the knowledge (not all of it was good!) I had gained over the years. One of the things I shared with her was, "Don't hold Satchmo in your lap on the couch. He's little now, but he will get bigger, and by picking him up on the couch as a puppy, you will probably teach him that it's okay to get on the couch."

Now I have three dogs, two of which are over 50 pounds and all of which shed all over the couch and sleep on the friggin' bed with us at night.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

You big softy. My DH said the same thing when we got our first dog and do you know who broke the rules first? He did,lol both dogs can lay where they want as they as they ask to get up and get down when told


----------



## Matetus (Sep 1, 2010)

my puppy isn't allowed,he is small,and fluffy and all,but he will get bigger ,so i don't want to make that a habit,but,he can if i give permission(which is rarely) like when we need to clip nails,I don't have a table so i put him on the couch and then rom the floor i clip his nails XD


----------



## Honeybee1999 (Mar 2, 2006)

Iris is only allowed on the couch when we invite her up. But it does take some convincing to get her up there lately, I think because her hip makes it too painful to climb up. Same thing with the bed.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

we've only had our pup for 2 weeks now, but he has never even tried to jump up on the couch, every time he wants to play i just sit down on the ground w/ him and rough house... there's no way in heck im gonna let a 90lbs furball on my microfiber suede... but he can still rub up against the foot rest while we pet him... (so far as a puppy i don't think he's lost a single follicle but i know he'll start and never stop LOL)


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Wouldn't want to have it any other way. :wub:


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh no...I have lint brushes in my house, my car and at work. GSDs shed too much to get on the furniture...I get down on the floor w/ my dogs all the time and get covered in dog hair! They are perfectly happy, well adjusted dogs. Last winter a friend came for dinner w/ his two dogs. I was taken aback when both dogs jumped up on the couch and settled right in!


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

JudynRich said:


> Oh no...I have lint brushes in my house, my car and at work. GSDs shed too much to get on the furniture...I get down on the floor w/ my dogs all the time and get covered in dog hair! They are perfectly happy, well adjusted dogs. Last winter a friend came for dinner w/ his two dogs. I was taken aback when both dogs jumped up on the couch and settled right in!


their dogs jumped on your couch?!  if that happened to me they would end up out the door.. owners and all... respect will take you a long way


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

JudynRich said:


> Oh no...I have lint brushes in my house, my car and at work. GSDs shed too much to get on the furniture...I get down on the floor w/ my dogs all the time and get covered in dog hair! They are perfectly happy, well adjusted dogs. Last winter a friend came for dinner w/ his two dogs. I was taken aback when both dogs jumped up on the couch and settled right in!


That is a no-go. I would not allow any of my dogs on somebodys elses couch, period. It's beyond rude. I don't walk into somebody elses kitchen and serve mysel on the refrigerator either. It's just rude, plain and simple. If my dogs would ever do that stunt, **** I'd kick them out myself. They can do that at home but not at somebody elses house!


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

mrs.k said:


> that is a no-go. I would not allow any of my dogs on somebodys elses couch, period. It's beyond rude. I don't walk into somebody elses kitchen and serve mysel on the refrigerator either. It's just rude, plain and simple. If my dogs would ever do that stunt, **** i'd kick them out myself. They can do that at home but not at somebody elses house!


+1 :d


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I had my two GSDs recently at a friend's house, and kept both of the hooligans on their leashes. While they sprawl on _my_ couches, they need to have manners when they go visiting.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

No I don't let Wolfie on the couch or the bed. I let him do front paws if he wants loves, and he does get as much of himself as he can in my lap, but not touching the couch.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes, my boy will be allowed on the couch. We don't have nice furniture by any means LOL.


----------



## PUN (Sep 28, 2010)

Drago is allowed everywhere but the furniture and the bed.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

For those of you that do allow your dogs on the couch, bed, etc. here’s a tip to help keep dog hair at bay; Well, I guess first of all, you should be covering your couch with blankets, sheets, or whatever. Anyway, I have found that if I throw the couch-covers into the dryer with a damp sock (or a washcloth works too) and a dryer sheet, the lint trap will catch almost all of the dog hairs and the blanket comes out 99% free of hair and smelling clean. Even if I throw the blankets in for just a few minutes the lint trap will be full of hair. I do this in between washings.

I also do the same thing with my bed comforter/blankets. Just 15 minuets, or so, in the dryer and they will be hair-free. 

Of course, I have to run the blankets through a complete wash cycle almost weekly, it seems, but in between washings this works pretty well. Plus, it’s a lot easier than vacuuming loose blankets!!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, thats funny this question came up I just got heck from my breeder because I sent her a pic of Molly sitting on the couch!!!! She said couches are for pack leader "NO DOG ON COUCH"


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Victor our male shepherd has his own lazy boy ottaman. He likes to lay on that so he can easily look out our big window. The puppy has her own orthapedic bed that can accomodate a full grown shepherd. Otherwise Victor likes the floor he will not lay on a bed it has to be his ottaman or the floor. The puppy we are doing a real big no no with she sleeps in our bed. She is so good in the bed though and sleeps at the foot with the fan blowing on her. We do not have to have an alarm clock she wakes us up every morning with kisses.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

All four paws on the floor at my house. I will let the dogs put their two front paws on my lap or the edge of the bed but that's it.

When my Mom passed away I started taking care of her Sheltie and he was spoiled rotten.
It took a long time for me to stop him from begging, stealing food, getting up on the furniture, bed; everything was on his terms. What made it worse is he is almost totally deaf.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

The cats are allowed on the couch and bed. They make the most of it too We'll probably let our dog (when we get one) do the same.


----------

